# DK 45 Transfer Case Stuck



## CEDARHEAVEN (Feb 21, 2007)

My DK 45 (2001) is stuck in 4 wheel drive. If anyone may have had this problem and solved it, please comment.
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Have you tried getting some help from a few folks to rock the tractor back and forth in gear while trying to disengage 4WD?


----------

